# Telewizja cyfrowa

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam serdecznie!

Chciałbym się przygotować do odbioru telewizji cyfrowej.

Planuję zakup tunera cyfrowego. W tych co miałem okazję zaobserwować dźwięk jest realizowany przez sox. Czy może mi ktoś polecić karty PCI które miałyby wyjście dźwięku na dużego ewentualnie małego jacka?

Oczywiście taki który byłby wspierany przez jądro.

Będę wdzięczny za pomoc. Za słabo znam angielski ażeby rozeznać się w gąszczu informacji.

----------

## Belliash

Czy ja dobrze rozumiem? Chcesz komputerowy tuner DVB-T na PCI z maly jackiem?  :Shocked: 

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Tak - chodzi mi o wyjście dźwięku na mały jack.

----------

## Belliash

Nie ma czegos takiego... Tuner to tuner... Urzadzenie wejsciowe... Dzwiek wyprowadzasz przez karte dzwiekowa a obraz przez karte graficzna.

----------

## Jacekalex

Niektóre tunery mają wyścia audio, czasem wewnętrzne - jak cdrom, czasem na jacku lub chinch'ach.

Jednak nie wszystkie niestety.

Jak chcesz jakiś namierzyć, to popytaj w sklepach, bo czasem w jednym modelu wersja numer: xxxxx2 ma, a wersją xxxxx3 już nie ma wyjścia audio, zależy, jak się Chińczykom po ciemku w piwnicy udało poskładać.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Niektóre tunery mają wyścia audio, czasem wewnętrzne - jak cdrom, czasem na jacku lub chinch'ach.
> 
> Jednak nie wszystkie niestety.
> 
> Jak chcesz jakiś namierzyć, to popytaj w sklepach, bo czasem w jednym modelu wersja numer: xxxxx2 ma, a wersją xxxxx3 już nie ma wyjścia audio, zależy, jak się Chińczykom po ciemku w piwnicy udało poskładać. 
> ...

 

Pierwsze slysze o czyms takim... niby jak ma to dzialac? Tuner to przeciez urzadzenie wejsciowe. Sygnal musi byc jeszcze przetworzony i zdekodowany przez komputer dlatego tunery komputerowe maja przewage nad stacjonarnymi, bo wystarczy Ci tuner MPEG2, byle odebral sygnal, a komputer zdekoduje MPEG4, tak jak to robi chociazby z AVIkami. Pamietaj ze NIE mowimy o takim wolnostojacym tunerze podlaczanym pod TV przez HDMI czy EURO/SCART.

----------

## Jacekalex

A słyszałeś o tunerach dekodujących sprzętowo mp4?

Albo tunerach hybrydowych, które mają sygnał analog i cyfrowy, i w związku z tym mają wyjście audio działające na analogu?

Otoż nie znam nikogo, kto zna na pamieć konstrukcje wszystkich tunerów, jakie są na rynku.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Belliash

Slyszalem o obydwu grupach. Niemniej jednak jaki cel takiego rozwiazania, skoro i tak karte musisz "wlozyc do kompa", wiec ten musi byc wlaczony, a kazdy komp ma (powinien miec) karte dzwiekowa. Moze na USB jeszcze bym zrozumial, ale na PCI...

----------

